# Embarrassing Injuries while riding?



## cthomas01996 (Sep 17, 2013)

Whats the most embarrassing injury you've had while riding?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

in what way? like, "I did something stupid, I got myself hurt" kinda way?

or is this in reference to your questions regarding men hurting themselves "there" in the saddle?


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Horse launched into a lead change along with a nice hefty buck, throwing me in front of the saddle... I tried to right myself and in the process over corrected and threw myself off the horse flat onto my back. Several weeks later, tailbone is still bruised and ego even more so!


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I one time went to get on my horse bareback when I catapulted myself up.... and over her back only to land on the other side. Too bad my trainer was heading her for me. Another time on my gelding I was riding english and he decided to spook and buck a little. Being thrown off balance and fighting to stay on I wrapped my arms around his neck and from what I'm told had a little Icabod Crane moment (when his butt flew up and the horses' butt hiked up to meet his and reseat the rider). I was thankfully just bruised, but my ego really hurt as well as my behind.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Not really an injury, but funny.

I went trail riding with a friend at a local park that offered seasonal trail rides. Now keep in mind that I had been a dedicated English rider for nearly 25 years. At the end of our ride I went to dismount, which I had done thousands of times before. As I slid myself down from the horse's back, I didn't take into account that I was dismounting from a western saddle. As such, my under wire bra got caught on the saddle horn and there I was, hanging from the horn by my bra. Naturally, the horse was tall enough that the tips of my toes were barely able to touch the ground. I was just dangling there trying to get someone's attention while the staff was hustling around helping the non-horsey people get off their horses. I was finally able to slip my bra up over my boobs and get myself free. I no longer wear under wire bras!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that happened to me, too. it's funny, but not.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Arab Mama, I thought I was the only one that had ever done that! When I tried Parker for the first time, I got caught on the saddle horn (I haven't ridden in a western saddle in years) and had to CLING to him and dislodge myself. It took a good minute, because the owner was chatting with my mother and my friend and wasn't paying attention. I was very worried Parker was just going to take off and I would "die by bra", but he didn't move except to stare at me.

Funny in hindsight. At the time? Not so much.


----------



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

I had an embarrassing injury. My friend was boosting me onto her horse, and we didn't coordinate our actions well enough. I didn't jump at the right time, so I didn't get the full benefit of her push, and I ended up on the horse, just sitting on his rump behind the saddle! He took off bucking, I slid off his rear end, and his hindquarters caught my chin in mid-buck, breaking my jaw.

I didn't find out it was broken until a few months later, when I went to the doctor because I still couldn't open my mouth properly. To this day, I suffer from TMJ disorder and I cannot open my mouth straight - the ligaments on one side of my jaw are too damaged to function.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Arab Mama said:


> Not really an injury, but funny.
> 
> I went trail riding with a friend at a local park that offered seasonal trail rides. Now keep in mind that I had been a dedicated English rider for nearly 25 years. At the end of our ride I went to dismount, which I had done thousands of times before. As I slid myself down from the horse's back, I didn't take into account that I was dismounting from a western saddle. As such, my under wire bra got caught on the saddle horn and there I was, hanging from the horn by my bra. Naturally, the horse was tall enough that the tips of my toes were barely able to touch the ground. I was just dangling there trying to get someone's attention while the staff was hustling around helping the non-horsey people get off their horses. I was finally able to slip my bra up over my boobs and get myself free. I no longer wear under wire bras!


I've done that :lol: luckily my horse is honest enough just to stand there with his head turned, watching my antics. I definitely watch how I dismount now.. :lol:


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Arab Mama said:


> Not really an injury, but funny.
> 
> I went trail riding with a friend at a local park that offered seasonal trail rides. Now keep in mind that I had been a dedicated English rider for nearly 25 years. At the end of our ride I went to dismount, which I had done thousands of times before. As I slid myself down from the horse's back, I didn't take into account that I was dismounting from a western saddle. As such, my under wire bra got caught on the saddle horn and there I was, hanging from the horn by my bra. Naturally, the horse was tall enough that the tips of my toes were barely able to touch the ground. I was just dangling there trying to get someone's attention while the staff was hustling around helping the non-horsey people get off their horses. I was finally able to slip my bra up over my boobs and get myself free. I no longer wear under wire bras!


I have done this way too many times. I no longer wear bras with underwire either. I just started wearing my workout shirts with the built in bras and they work much better.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol I didn't get too badly injured with this one, I was going to work this colt for my boss's mum, I go to mount up, the saddle slips sideways, he bucks, my bra got hooked in the horn of the saddle, thus tearing a hole through my shirt and sweater and leaving me without clothing for my upper half...also landing on the block and bruising my hips. Very embarrassing lol


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

At my last show, my horse was being super stubborn and giving me a lot of attitude. We were jogging along in the western pleasure class, when he pops up a huge unexpected buck right in front of the judge. I wasn't expecting it and my tailbone was sore for days after that.

Another embarrassing one is when I was at a local gymkhana. I'd warmed up with my friend, and she went to ride back to her trailer while I moved my horse over to wait for my go. My helmet at the time was a big bulky Troxel that I hated so I took it off and hung it off my horn, as well as dropped my stirrups. My horse spins and tries to go off with my friends horse. I get him calm and standing still and he shoots straight up into the sky and I just slide right off his side. He then decided to go walk over to my friend and leave me lying there totally embarrassed that like 100 people just saw me fall off from the lamest attempt at a buck ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Getting off my horse at the mounting block so that a girl I was riding with could hop on and see what she's like to ride... and the mounting block fell out from underneath me.

Owwwww.

Note to self, either dismount and then lead pony to mounting block, or make totally sure mounting block is on level ground when you go to step down onto it.

Also got another good 'getting off' one.

I was sharing my horse with a friend, and I wasn't used to the saddle and how high its cantle was. So as I was getting off to let my friend ride, I got my foot caught on the cantle and fell. I wasn't hurt but I could have been if the horse had moved a muscle because I ended up underneath her! [no longer have that horse as she had to retire... she'll be 22 now if her arthritis hasn't gotten the better of her, we have sadly lost contact with the lady who took her on as a weekend trail horse]


----------



## aussiemum (Apr 11, 2013)

I had an incident with the cantle too. Was mounting from a block to the 16.3hh lesson horse I ride, on about my third lesson. Didnt swing my right leg high enough over the saddle and somehow caught the material at the crotch of my breeches on the cantle and ended up stuck! I was laughing so hard and so was my instructor, that it took me ages to right myself.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Another one is I dismounted out of my English saddle, and while sliding down, the iron twisted... Hopefully you can imagine from there.. Guys ARE NOT the only ones with pain!


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

As a guy, I can tell you that riding really doesn't hurt the male anatomy as much as you would think. Unless you're sitting on the saddle in a really odd way. Even when posting, because the male anatomy isn't on the butt.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I think OP needs to get over his "embarrassing" experience he had a week ago and move on with his riding


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

xlionesss said:


> I think OP needs to get over his "embarrassing" experience he had a week ago and move on with his riding


What was his "embarrassing experience"?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

After a long bareback trail ride, after dismounting, I discovered my white horse & I must have gotten attacked by a mountain lion without us knowing! My mixed gender friends had a different idea though & would not stop laughing.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Ah, where to start. Probably the worst was when I spent the weekend at my cousins riding their percherons. I was bored with the slow plod down the trail, riding the lead horse, so I started flipping around on the mare I was on, joking that I could do yoga on her, she was so wide. The next day I was out at the horses riding my arab pretzl, who I joke is like riding a noodle(in flexibility and width). I was on bareback and went riding out of the barn, just as my BO was showing a prospective boarder the facilities. I went to ask the BO a question, and truned to hear her answer, only to find that my arab is NOT as wide as a percheron. I fell off my broke saddle horse, at a walk. That's talent.

Another one is a friend of mine(who wouldn't mind me sharing). we were getting our horses out of a 70 acre pasture. Her horse was a arabx that was 'cowboyed' off of, and was very sensitive to having his sides touched, and extremely sensitive bare back. we hopped on our horses to ride back, and as she slid from the fence onto his back he stepped forward. The unexpected weight of her sitting on his butt caused him to leap forward, summersaulting her off him, onto a newly laid pile of steaming horse poop. the stains never came out of her pants, and she spent the rest of the day looking(and smelling) like she pooped herself.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I managed to get off a standing horse.....lesson, was supposed to canter from a halt, without stirrups. I was concentrating so hard, didn't notice the instructor taking off his gloves, throeing them at my horse to get her going, she leaped, I all of the sudden stood next to her, very embarrassed. 

Trailride, cantering, fallen tree. Horse jumped, pulling to the left, which she was famous for, I came out of the saddle, landed in front of it, hugged horse's neck, horse lowered neck, unloading me. 

Or the standard jumping accident.....horse hesitated, I came off, instructor's comment: " pretty good! Next time, take your horse with you"....


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Ugh, I've had more than I can count... 

I'd say the most embarrassing was beefing it at a show, in the warmup ring, just due to the sheer volume of people watching. At least that was before video phones xD


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Instructor put me a horrible pony maybe 12.2hh tall, I'm 5'9" for and idea what it looked like.

Pony tripped on the edge of a pole that was on the side of the arena, under the fence. Falls on his knees and I fall on his neck whacking my chin on his head. I managed to bite my tongue in the process, apparently it bleeds a lot if you bite it just right. 

I don't know what was more embarrassing drooling blood all over a grey pony or that I could hit my head on his while riding? Don't worry both of us were fine, pony went on to buck off many more kids.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ohhhhhh man. The novels I could write..

- decided to try riding my friend's 17hh warmblood bareback for the first time.. Friend awkwardly boosts me up, gelding takes a step forward and I end up on his loin for a millisecond as he let out a massive "GTFO" buck. Despite being pear shaped, I land on my head. A lot. So I was wearing a baseball hat that had a dot on the top (you know the thing I'm talking about) - yeah landed right on it. Stood up yelling "I'm ok! I'm ok!" To reassure the little kids watching.. And tried to walk straight even though my world was fuzzy and tilted to one side..

- learning to boost myself up bareback from the ground.. Up and over the pony's back and landed in a pile of poo on the other side. Head first again. 

- riding a 11hh pony over a bank for the first time.. Got to the downhill side.. Pony bucked.. I did a lovely *** over teakettle flip and landed flat on the ground, which was really comfy! 

.. Many more..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh where to begin: I too have had several very embarrassing mounts. But my worst would have to be in the parking lot of my barn ( which is very hard packed dirt). I had been riding a horse that was huge the day before so when I went to mount this horse ( who was 14.3hh, the other horse was 17.2hh). I flung myself right over the side and face planted in the dirt. I gave myself a concussion and a very bruised face. Unfortunately I was leading a trail ride on that day so it was in front of about 15 kids.

My second most embarrassing moment would have to be when I was tacking up. I was carrying my western saddle and I flung it up onto the horse I was riding, unfortunately I did not notice that the stirrup was unbalanced on top so when I flung it up it came down and smashed me across the face. 

The other time was also when I was untacking. I mistakingly looped the reins around my arm and went to undo the tie-down on my lesson horse. Of course he spooked and the reins got stuck around my arm. He dragged me around the arena for three laps, and then he stopped. It was half funny half really dangerous. Thankfully he was dead-broke so he wasn't going to drag me for long.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Most embarrassing thing I did at least no one saw it. I was carrying a headstall and did not loop up the reins. Rein got caught on my spur and fell flat on my face. Busted my nose between my eyes open to the bone and my lip. At that time my horse was boarded and I was the only person at the barn. Got in my truck drive home and my first words were this did not happen riding now please take me to the hospital. 4 days before Christmas do I had two black swollen eyes for Christmas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I managed to get off a standing horse.....lesson, was supposed to canter from a halt, without stirrups. I was concentrating so hard, didn't notice the instructor taking off his gloves, throeing them at my horse to get her going, she leaped, I all of the sudden stood next to her, very embarrassed.
> 
> Trailride, cantering, fallen tree. Horse jumped, pulling to the left, which she was famous for, I came out of the saddle, landed in front of it, hugged horse's neck, horse lowered neck, unloading me.
> 
> Or the standard jumping accident.....horse hesitated, I came off, instructor's comment: " pretty good! Next time, take your horse with you"....


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Not while riding, this actually happened 2 evenings ago. I went to grab my lunge line, boyfriend didn't wrap it up last time he had used it and I have a pet peeve about having it wrapped properly, so there I am re-wrapping the line fairly quickly, I am just about done and swing the clip part around so quickly that it flies into my face and knocks into my front teeth. I stood there dumbfounded for a good 30 seconds after that, then walked down the barn just shaking my head as I went.:lol:

A few months ago I went to dismount my mare (just over 17.2h and I am not quite 5'2") and I always have to hang on to her and slowly slide myself down. I must have thought I was on my pony because I jumped quickly off and rolled my ankle in the process, spraining it. Thankfully it wasn't an awful sprain so I was only limping around for a few days!


----------



## VACowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah yes, last week! A ranch hand was setting a group up for a trail ride as I was un-tacking my horse. I wasn't paying attention and dropped the reins, then stepped into the "circle." The horse spooked and stepped back and the reins caught around my ankle. I flipped onto my back and was dragged along for about 10 feet. I'm sure it was hilarious to anyone who saw it, but I was left with an 'awesome' rein burn on my right hand!


----------

